# caught some good reds.......



## Dupree (Jul 25, 2011)

Had a blast. Caught a lot, just figured I would share a couple pics. First pic is the biggest I caught, and the other is one that had no spot on it at all.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice reds!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## duckman31822 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice ones.. i recognize that fishing spot. Im headed down there thursday. Hope to catch a few


----------



## Dupree (Jul 26, 2011)

duckman31822 said:


> Nice ones.. i recognize that fishing spot. Im headed down there thursday. Hope to catch a few



good luck! The bite was very inconsistant while I was down there last week. One day they wanted topwater, the next I would catch them on swimbaits. Hope you get a few.


----------



## Trizey (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey man...can you tell me how to catch those and where to go?

I've been wanting to take my brother, brother-n-law, cousin and his cousins with me and they have never fished saltwater before.


----------



## Dupree (Jul 27, 2011)

Trizey said:


> Hey man...can you tell me how to catch those and where to go?
> 
> I've been wanting to take my brother, brother-n-law, cousin and his cousins with me and they have never fished saltwater before.



I would tell you but its pretty complicated.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice fish. That spot looks very familiar........Always some gooduns in there.


----------

